# USA vape shops closed due to heavy taxes.



## Waine (15/9/17)

This is rather sad. I so hope SA don't go the same way.

http://www.mcall.com/business/mc-biz-vape-tax-pa-20170911-story,amp.html


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (15/9/17)

Sin taxes are unfortunately an easy win for govt. 80% of taxpayers neither smoke nor vape. So it's the lowest of low-hanging fruit for the govt.


----------



## Waine (15/9/17)

Well said @RichJB

I think if the SA government go this route, I will stock up on 3 yrs supply of DIY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (15/9/17)

I see that in Penn they are proposing a 5c per ml tax on juice instead of the blanket 40% on wholesale. I don't think Enyawreklaw will have any problems with that, heh. More subscribers to his website, more views on his podcasts, more vapers buying his one-shots. Although one wonders how long the powers-that-be will leave the DIY loophole open? DIY escaped almost unscathed from the FDA deeming regs. I'd be surprised if that continued indefinitely.


----------



## Waine (15/9/17)

It's an epiphany that they don't put sin tax on Mac Donald's burgers that are so super unhealthy. Or on sugar free gum or diet cola which contains Aspartame, a dangerous chemical. I hate properly un- researched over regulation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (15/9/17)

I suppose their bottom line is that people need to eat, we can't survive without it. But can we survive without nicotine? 80% of the population seem to manage just fine. It's easy to sell a sin tax to the 80% of voters who don't smoke. It's harder to sell a sin tax to the 100% of people who do eat. 

Sin taxes are designed to discourage people from certain activities. Govt want people to stop smoking and drinking. Asking them to stop eating would be a bit harsh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## craigb (15/9/17)

RichJB said:


> Asking them to stop eating would be a bit harsh.


They achieve that with regular taxes.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (16/9/17)

Waine said:


> This is rather sad. I so hope SA don't go the same way.
> 
> http://www.mcall.com/business/mc-biz-vape-tax-pa-20170911-story,amp.html
> 
> ...


My country never saw something they couldn't put a tax on! Unfortunately my state is the most business unfriendly and is looking in this direction.What they do to small business owners is a sin.Plus if the powers that be can screw the vape industry it's a bonus.


----------

